# turning foam board hard



## iansoho (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi My name is Chelsea,
I was surfing the web a couple of days ago and I went on Ironstock web site for their 2004 convention. One of the speakers was Kevin Alvey from Gore Galore. He was showing how to turn foam hard as a rock. I am making quite a few things for halloween this year out of foam and I would like to know how to turn the foam hard. Can any one help me? I've already e-mailed Kevin and he hasn't gotten back to me. 
Thanks
Chelsea


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm sorry Chelsea. I have no idea, but I'll be looking out for ya.

My NEW website:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/index.html

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

Speaking of turning foam board hard, What would you suggest I use to coat my finished tombstones with so that they will be harder and last longer ?[)]

Remeber, no matter where you go, there you are,
Bonzai


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

The only thing I know of right now to turn foam hard is to lightly heat it. It melts and shrivels alittle but turns rock hard. I use a tikki torch which leaves black residue. I wonder if a heatgun would give good results????


----------



## iansoho (Sep 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Empress Nightshade_
> 
> I'm sorry Chelsea. I have no idea, but I'll be looking out for ya.
> 
> ...


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

What about Monster Mud, and paint or shellac?


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

Doing a short google search, saw one person had good luck using the Rhino Liner stuff, but he was the owner of the busines that did it for cars.

Also saw someone mention about doing a coat that was safe to styrofoam, then spraying on expoxy paint.

Not sure what the practice is called when commercial places do this work on buildings. stucco?

EDIT: If you hear back, I would like to know a good technique too.

Wes Bourn

http://www.teambac.com/BAChalloween.html


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Durham's Water Putty is the way to go. Check it out here- www.waterputty.com . The guys at ImaginEERING use the stuff to make their foam props sturdy. I have used it once and it works great.You can also use it to fill in cracks and lines in your tombstones. Hope this helps.

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

There was an episode of "Monster House" where the did some foam sculpting then disassembled it and took to a business where they sprayed it with something that turned it hard as rock... but have not been able to find what it was...


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

I saw that episode too randyaz! I've been looking for this stuff ever since I saw the show but I have no idea what it is. It would be great if it was available for sale to the public.








 Widow's Gallery


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

You might see something one this upcoming episode that could be applicable to what we do...

Sep 30 2004 @ 12:00 PM Monster House - Medieval Castle House

Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's the business that did it...http://www.foamtecinc.com/aboutus.html

Im sure that the stuff is readily available if we knew what they used. There are several companies on the web doing this...


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey, for a lot of composite layups a foam core is used. (foam makes layup thicker and stronger) Which can just as easily be used the other way. (composites make foam harder and more durable)

Anyway, don't know if you'd be into it, but if your foam is porus then fiberglass resin will make your foam as hard as a rock. If you go the whole 9, a couple layers of 'glass cloth with the resin will make your props last forever! Hit an autoparts store, you might wanna start with something like a "Bondo Fiberglass repair kit" for the first time just to play around, but I'm sure you can get the stuff cheaper seperately. 

For most of what you're doing, I would think that just mixing resin and hardener, then brushing onto your prop would be about all you'd need to do. Then after it's had plenty of time to cure, paint it (resin is usually kinda brown-ish or greenish)

I want a hearse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Gettin closer....check this out...

http://www.rhhfoamsystems.com/literature/sp-1/index.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

...and closer...http://www.demandproducts.com/liquidrock.html


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I watched something awhile back on the Dr. Sues theme park. Most of it is styrofoam. They sprayed it with something that made it hard. Don't remember what or if they said what was used.



“Axes are great. But for that up close and personal experience you just can’t beat a hatchet.”


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

I would agree with Frizzen if it wasn't for the caustic chemicals in fiberglass resin. I'm afraid it would melt the foam and combine with the melted foam to form a sticky residue that would never harden. Applying it over paint should work, but just bear in mind the cost of fiberglass resin and the amount it would take to cover one standard sized stone with enough layers to be effective.

Joel


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

As long as you're using a Urethane foam, instead of the Styrefoam crap, most fiberglass resins will work fine. A layer of resin or resin and glass should be about all you'd need to make it hard enough to last for years!!

Urethane is used as a structural element in foam-core composites, foam board insulation; also used for some props... Styrefoam is used to like pack stuff for packing and shipping; and make really cheap props.

I want a hearse.


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by randyaz_
> 
> Here's the business that did it...http://www.foamtecinc.com/aboutus.html
> 
> Im sure that the stuff is readily available if we knew what they used. There are several companies on the web doing this...


Email response:

We use a urethane hard-coat.

Brian Rau
President
Foam Tec Incorporated
(818) 504-7303
www.foamtec.net

Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------

